# Bike that looks like a motocross motorcycle



## Brian

Can someone help me identify a bike that came out in the 80's that looks like a motocross (dirt bike) motorcycle. This bike had red plastics on all on it. If you know the manufacture you may also know where I can purchase one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## unit5alive

Brian , I had one of these growing up , it was a Graco MX 1000 , my brother still has it in the attic , it had a 20" rear wheel and a 24" front wheel with a red plastic gas tank and fenders and number plate , front and rear suspension very cool bike ! , Craig.


----------



## Lol1970

*Graco MX 1000*

Wow, I had one of those too !

Damn heavy if I remember, unless I was too small for it. You don't have a picture do you or even consider selling it ?


----------



## unit5alive

We probably have some Xmas pictures from the 70's, my brother will probably
never sell that bike , lol , he won't even sell it to me ,and it was originally  mine ! , Craig.


----------



## unit5alive

Lol1970 , click on my screen name the click on view public profile , there's a picture I found on the internet.


----------



## unit5alive

Lol1970 , click on my screen name the click on view public profile , there's a picture I found on the internet.


----------



## pknopp

I'm new here but I came looking for info for the bike below. It actually fits the description which is why I went ahead and posted it here. This is made by "Ideal" though. From what I understand 1975?


----------



## markbikeman

I have a Graco available. Red powdercoated. Email me for pics and details. Markbikeman  email is a_spoke_man@sbcglobal.net


----------



## mtn goat

Didn't Honda also make a variation? Friend of mine had a light blue one, short stub seat, springer style shock fork up front and spring shocks on the rear iirc. also really heavy.


----------



## bigford8

Hey Brian, I have a Graco mx1000 available. In good original condition with all the body plastics. I'm in southern California area. If interested - get in touch with me thru website forum or dlmartin1956@yahoo.com   Thanks for your time... bigford8


----------



## bigford8

Hey Lol1970, I have a Graco mx1000 available. In good original condition with all the body plastics. I am in the southern California area. If interested - get in touch with me thru the website forum or dlmartin1956@yahoo.com  Thanks for your time....   bigford8


----------

